# Help the web newbie!



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

I, finally, just bought Dreamweaver MX a few hours ago! And I am so used to GoLive that I'm really confused in this new upgrade! So I was wondering if anybody had any pointers or tips to give to me, I'd be extremely grateful!

Or if anybody knows where a site that has tutorials for Dreamweaver MX that'd be awsome! Thanks again!

And I'm glad to be using Dreamweaver, finally!


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

Why did you change over to Dreamweaver from GoLive, I'm interested?

I use GoLive and love it.


----------



## Trip (Jun 8, 2002)

GoLive is just "so unprofessional".


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have to learn Dreamweaver. I am doing work at a local community college... and i have to use dreamweaver on a million  year old PC.  That sucks.  At least there are 3 power mac G3s with 21 inch studio displays in the next room.


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

I've been designing big web sites wih it for the last year and it's fantastic!


----------



## Trip (Jun 8, 2002)

Nummi the G3s make up for the lack of smarts in the people who set-up those rooms. 

Uoba: Show me some examples of what you've done.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

can someone post up a screenshot of what it looks like on mac... it looks like crap on windows


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, check out www.co-ord.com, which admittedly was recreated in Dreamweaver because it needed to be finished by someone else (I was away, they didn't know GoLive), but it worked exactly the same in GL.

Other stuff I won't show, 3 in production and 1 embroiled in a court case!! (Non-paying client etc.)  (But I will let you know when they are viewable if you like!)

[EDIT]: co-ord.com isn't great in Omniweb (I'll get round to it don't worry, 'fraid Mac users are suffering here, sorry!)


----------



## element (Jun 23, 2002)

Trip: bought DreamWeaver? Sure, sure,   . Well, whatever. If I were you I'd just play around with it for a while and see what it has to offer, make a ton of random stuff in it to see what you can do.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

uoba... your site is the best site made by anyone on this site. I have seen a lot of sites from links off of this site, and they are all ugly sites.  You have the best site    It kicks ass.


----------



## themacko (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by element _
> *Trip: bought DreamWeaver? Sure, sure,   . Well, whatever.*


Don't assume everyone who uses a Macromedia or Adobe product has pirated it. 

I am working on my personal site for school and I'm using Adobe GoLive on OS 9.  It was definately confusing at first, but now that I've gotten the hang of it I rather enjoy making the website!  I don't know if we have Dreamweaver on the lab computers, I'll have check and possibly try it out.

By the way, Adobe hasn't by chance released GoLive for OS X, has it?


----------



## element (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Don't assume everyone who uses a Macromedia or Adobe product has pirated it. *


No big deal, more of an inside joke with Trip than a real accusation.


----------



## Trip (Jun 23, 2002)

Don't mind element. He thinks I downloaded it (which I did, right before I went out and bought it). So he knows what he's talking about. 

And yes: Adobe has released GoLive for OS X!

Finally: Who said my site was ugly?!


----------



## themacko (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by element _
> *No big deal, more of an inside joke with Trip than a real accusation. *


Ah my bad.  I feel like an ass now!


----------



## uoba (Jun 25, 2002)

recognition finally 
(is going to change for a more business-orientated site soon Need to attract bigger clients in the financial sector!)

As for Dreamweaver, Trip... I would get myself a darn good book, the Dreamweaver Bible's are always top draw. You get through the book rather quickly.


----------

